# new tattoo



## FOD (Apr 9, 2012)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

You need to pull up your pants.


----------



## FOD (Apr 9, 2012)

That's not what she said!!!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 9, 2012)

wow...I've thought about getting a tattoo before and then I remember they're permanent...


----------



## bkl021475 (Apr 9, 2012)

You can let that back hair grow back in the marsh weeds part and it will look 3D!


----------



## huntfourfun (Apr 9, 2012)

Did you use a homemade gun and do it yourself?


----------



## FOD (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback.


----------



## drdarby45 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow


----------



## rydert (Apr 9, 2012)

ouch......that had to have hurt..........


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 9, 2012)

Got to admit that is the finest duck hunting tat I have ever seen.  Yeah, it's the only duck hunting tat I've ever seen, but You go dude.  If you like it, I'm happy for ya.

John I.


----------



## PintailM2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Your single arnt you.......


----------



## GSURugger (Apr 9, 2012)

Woo lawd


----------



## chadf (Apr 9, 2012)

Ive got one similar to yours....
Needs a man and his mate in the grass.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 9, 2012)

is that on the small of your back?  Like a tramp stamp?


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 9, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> is that on the small of your back? Like a tramp stamp?


----------



## JamesG (Apr 9, 2012)

Medicine man! Is that you?


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 9, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> is that on the small of your back?  Like a tramp stamp?



I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!!!  But seriously, that's a pretty cool tattoo


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> is that on the small of your back?  Like a tramp stamp?



That is more on his side than has back, which works out great.   As he gets older and his midsection gets bigger the tat will stretch out and the ducks will become geese.


----------



## creekrocket (Apr 9, 2012)

across the river said:


> that is more on his side than has back, which works out great.   As he gets older and his midsection gets bigger the tat will stretch out and the ducks will become geese.



:d.....


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like one fine tatoo.I hope you like it as you get older.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 9, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> is that on the small of your back?  Like a tramp stamp?





across the river said:


> That is more on his side than has back, which works out great.   As he gets older and his midsection gets bigger the tat will stretch out and the ducks will become geese.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 9, 2012)

across the river said:


> That is more on his side than has back, which works out great.   As he gets older and his midsection gets bigger the tat will stretch out and the ducks will become geese.





It will be the hit at the old folks home some day


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 9, 2012)

holy cow...


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2012)

If you suck in and out  can you make them look like they are flying?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 9, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



No, go look again, it's ducks.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> No, go look again, it's ducks.



...I'd rather not


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 9, 2012)

Really????


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 9, 2012)

what do i think? i'd rather not say...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2012)

Should have put it under the shed out front!!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 10, 2012)

*The only thing I ever had a tatoo on*

Was my lab before they had the chip. But if you like it , its ok with me.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 10, 2012)

hope you didn't pay too much for it.

is kinda cool looking though.


----------



## duck-dawg (Apr 10, 2012)

wow.


----------



## Triple BB (Apr 11, 2012)

hahahahhhahahahahaha. i mean really...... wow


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the second duck tat I've seen in the last couple days that the ducks look kinda like penguins...not trying to rough ya up just wonder why that is...and hey if you like it thats all that matters!


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys are tough!! I like it but ive got several of my own.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 12, 2012)

give it 20 years and itll look like buzzards over a turf farm....if you like it fine but it would look better as a sticker on your truck or gun are somethin


----------



## huntfourfun (Apr 12, 2012)

wray912 said:


> give it 20 years and itll look like buzzards over a turf farm....if you like it fine but it would look better as a sticker on your truck or gun are somethin



Theres a website that has the same decal already made.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont believe i would have done that to myself.

The ones on the left look like coots.  I think i would ask for a refund.

Was it your first one?

Thats gona be a hard one to explain in a few years when you get tired of duckin have to explain it to everybody at thge pool  lololol.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 12, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> is that on the small of your back?  Like a tramp stamp?



You gotta be hard core to get one of dem.  you didnt know?????????


----------



## FredBearYooper (Apr 12, 2012)

I love it when people post pics of their new ink and ask people what they think...There is always going to be the "wait till you get older" guys out there..


----------



## labradoodle (Apr 12, 2012)

cool.. dey jealous


----------



## kennypowers (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## king killer delete (Apr 14, 2012)

*You better bet.*



FredBearYooper said:


> I love it when people post pics of their new ink and ask people what they think...There is always going to be the "wait till you get older" guys out there..


 Back when I was in the Army for 20 years the only folks that had tats were Sailors and marines. LOL/LOL/LOL/


----------



## FredBearYooper (Apr 14, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Back when I was in the Army for 20 years the only folks that had tats were Sailors and marines. LOL/LOL/LOL/



How was WWI? lol..Times have changed bud..Almost every soldier has ink now..including me..it's not a bad thing.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2012)

*Yea and Thats ok.*

But back during Veitnam anything that marked you as a soldier or marine might get you spit on. Your right times have changed and its guys like me that made it ok to wear a uniform or a tat that showed where you have been. Your right times have changed because folks of my time said that you were low rent if you served. The bad thing is that it took so many years for us to change the public so that you can wear your ink, uniform and your medals and be proud of what you have done. Im proud of you and Im proud of what our service members have done and continue to do.We never lost a battle on the battle fld. We lost the war on the streets and in the homes of the American people. We would not allow that to happen to you.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Apr 15, 2012)

killer elite said:


> But back during Veitnam anything that marked you as a soldier or marine might get you spit on. Your right times have changed and its guys like me that made it ok to wear a uniform or a tat that showed where you have been. Your right times have changed because folks of my time said that you were low rent if you served. The bad thing is that it took so many years for us to change the public so that you can wear your ink, uniform and your medals and be proud of what you have done. Im proud of you and Im proud of what our service members have done and continue to do.We never lost a battle on the battle fld. We lost the war on the streets and in the homes of the American people. We would not allow that to happen to you.



Your right..and you would be surprised how often we still get spit on at the airports..it's ridiculous..some people just don't understand..and I thank you very much for your service!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2012)

*If that happens to you.*



FredBearYooper said:


> Your right..and you would be surprised how often we still get spit on at the airports..it's ridiculous..some people just don't understand..and I thank you very much for your service!


Let me know. Nowa days that is assault.And the scum can go to jail for their response.


----------

